
Profit sharing and why I don't want it - DinahDavis
https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/profit-sharing-and-why-i-dont-want-it-76ad9ae77e07#.tunfyy3q8
======
draw_down
It's impressive, how many arguments there are against simply giving people
money for the work they do.

